# Can we have some help with Mid /North Wales campsites please



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

We heading to the Show at Chester , before that we would like to stay in Mid and North Wales,and wonder if members could recommend sites ,plus any that have cycle paths where we don't have to use roads , 

Thanks
Tony A


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Site*

Next week, we are staying at Bron Y Wendon on the coast, near Conwy. Never been before, so will let you know!

Russell


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Are you self sufficient??

if so there is a lovely site at the "Red Kite" centre, Gigrin Farm.

http://www.gigrin.co.uk/

Lots of great walks and cycling arournd the Elan Valley.

Steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There is a cracking little site in Caernarfon with easy access to the town centre and cycle paths.

Can't remember the name but it is near the fire station and right opposite the court house.

Ah, this is the one:

http://www.cwmcadnantvalley.co.uk/

Terraced pitches on a steep-ish drop to a lovely river. Shady trees.


----------



## Tintent115 (Dec 20, 2012)

The Lady Margarets CC site at Chirk is up to their usual standard and you can cycle all the way along the towpath to Llangollen from the site. There are two famous aqueducts, one in either direction! The route to Llan is a Unesco World Heritage site if I remember correctly. There is a supermarket in Chirk you can walk or cycle to, and Chirk Castle is open I think. I can recommend the site & area.....!!

You are then only about a 25 minute run along the A483 dual carriageway into Chester.......


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Tintent115 said:


> The Lady Margarets CC site at Chirk is up to their usual standard and you can cycle all the way along the towpath to Llangollen from the site. There are two famous aqueducts, one in either direction! The route to Llan is a Unesco World Heritage site if I remember correctly. There is a supermarket in Chirk you can walk or cycle to, and Chirk Castle is open I think. I can recommend the site & area.....!!
> 
> You are then only about a 25 minute run along the A483 dual carriageway into Chester.......


Second that and it's only a very short cycle to Chirk Castle (NT) as well

Dick


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Site*



Rapide561 said:


> Next week, we are staying at Bron Y Wendon on the coast, near Conwy. Never been before, so will let you know!
> 
> Russell


Thanks for info this is one site we have been too , it's lovely , but would advise you park well away from main road as is noisy 
Thanks again

Tony A


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Last weekend we spent one night at Fforest Fields just outside Builth Wells, it's a beautiful site and I'll definitely be visiting again.

If you like quiet then you'd love this site, they have a website.

We aren't cyclists so can't respond about cycle paths but there are lovely woodland and forestry walks


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

try manorfan farm abergele, just a short walk into town and theres shops and near the cycle path, plus you can get the bus to llanddudno fom the gate.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Can we have some help with Mid /North Wales campsites pl*



tony50 said:


> We heading to the Show at Chester , before that we would like to stay in Mid and North Wales,and wonder if members could recommend sites ,plus any that have cycle paths where we don't have to use roads ,
> 
> Thanks
> Tony A


Aberaeron has two campsites next to each other with access to coastal path http://www.aeroncoast.co.uk/AeronPrices.html and http://www.campingonthefarm.co.uk/ different prices but depends what you are looking for easy ride on your bikes to a lovely old fishing village with shops etc .


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Site*



tony50 said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Next week, we are staying at Bron Y Wendon on the coast, near Conwy. Never been before, so will let you know!
> ...


For our sins we went back to Bron -Y - Wendon Llandulus North Wales , what a mistake , although site is superbly laid out and excellent facilities , as we booked late we had to take what was available , fully serviced pitch £182 for 7 nights but that was up to us , the pitch they gave us was about 3 metres / 10 foot from double sets of railway lines , that was noisy and on the other side of the site was the A55 trunk road , the noise was bad , and to top That , the standard hose supplied with our caravan would not reach tap , when I pointed out to the campsite owner that as far as I know water connections on UK stuff are on the o/s
his reply was they have never had a complaint ( these pitches are approx. . 12 months old and I was not the only one having trouble,
apparently he is a person so the static caravan owners say he is never wrong. I went out and bought a long extension hose and connections as he would not admit he put the taps in the wrong place.
Tony A.


----------

